# Unrefined Fair trade shea coop



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi,
I am hosting a coop on Agbanga Karite (www.agbangakarite.com) unrefined fair trade shea butter on another board. We are coming up short on reaching the 300 pounds we need to get $4.07 per pound. I need 69 more pounds...

This is THE very best shea there is! Here's the lowdown:
$4.07 a pound
$3.00 per box hostess fee (to cover paypal fees, bags, etc)
8.95 to ship up to 11 pounds to you flat rate
12.95 to ship 12-17 pounds to you large flat rate (may not be able to fit 17 pounds so I reserve the right to refund a pound or two if I have too)

You can get any amount you want in 1 pound icrements, but of course for your shipping dollar it pays to buy full boxes. 

11 pounds with fee and shipping to you is $56.72
17 pounds with fee and shipping to you is $85.14

I will order as soon as 300 pounds are met. I usually get the shipment in the very next business day if I order in the morning. 

Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Agbanga Karite is _*the only*_ source I trust for fair trade, unrefined shea butter.

This is a great price for some wonderful shea butter. I'd be in this co-op in a heartbeat if I still used shea.

(Unfortunately, my DD has a latex allergy and can't be around shea - so I no longer use it.)


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

It really is so wonderful. I sell it just shoved in a jar and people love it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Or whip it up with a touch of another luxury oil (sweet almond, rose hip seed come to mind). It is to die for!


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

for canandian folks, your shipping is higher - 23.00 for a small flate rate and 29.95 for a large.

Thanks,
Bethany


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Shea was ordered this morning!
I will ship the beginning of next week.
Thanks,
Bethany


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

drat! just saw this post.

If anyone backs out or wants to sell a small quanitity (like 4-8 lbs) would you please let me know?

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I missed out too. Bethany, Are there enough of us latecomers added to the regular buyers to start up another buy in the next month or so?


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

This co-op was actually really slow getting together. I'm not sure there will be enough interest in the next month. 

I was hoping to do one in July, but we will see. 

I will definetely post it here too if I do.

Thanks,
Bethany


----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

I just saw this I would be interested too.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

If another order will be placed in the next few months I also would be interested. Thanks.


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello Bethany,

Are you still thinking of doing another co-op as it is now July? Do you have enough interests here yet?

thanks, :0)


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

There is not enough interest here and there have been other coops on my other boards that would limit interest so I won't be doing one at the is time. I'll be sure to post when I do.

Thanks,
Bethany


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh, that is too bad!

Hmm, there is other coops going now right now in the other boards?? Would you mind terribly directing me to the board please? :0)

thanks,


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

How many pounds do we have to have for a good co-op?


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner...Either way the coops on my other boards are shipping right now or have closed already. I highly suggest joining www.craftserver.com. You cannot coop there until you've been a member a certain amount of time though - not too long but I can't remember. www.the-whisk.com is another good one, but it's painfully slow these days. Craftserver is definetely my favorite. If you are a GM soaper www.dairygoatinfo.com has a great soaping board, but there have only been a few coops there, two were mine.

To get the best price I need to have a minimum of 300 pounds and I won't go higher than that anyway because I don't want to seperate more than that!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

kidsngarden said:


> Sorry I didn't respond sooner...Either way the coops on my other boards are shipping right now or have closed already. I highly suggest joining www.craftserver.com. You cannot coop there until you've been a member a certain amount of time though - not too long but I can't remember. www.the-whisk.com is another good one, but it's painfully slow these days. Craftserver is definetely my favorite. If you are a GM soaper www.dairygoatinfo.com has a great soaping board, but there have only been a few coops there, two were mine.
> 
> To get the best price I need to have a minimum of 300 pounds and I won't go higher than that anyway because I don't want to seperate more than that!


I'm not sure I understand - were there already shea co-ops, on these boards you've listed, that have finished? And we couldn't participate because we weren't signed on? If a co-op is being run by someone can't that be spread out to several boards/groups? That seems to be the case for a group I'm in - didn't think that was unusual. Liese

eta: yes, I see by looking at your OP that you were running a shea co-op thru another site/board. I guess I'm confused as to why those of us who had expressed interest over that last couple of months couldn't have been included. Have I misunderstood?


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

LoL - I was checking out these forums...when I clicked on the link to the-whisk.com and tried to enter the forum but it says I have been banned from this forum. This is a brand new computer and I have never been to that website and I'm banned?? LoL - never seen this happen before. Werid.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Liese - Please understand I am not wishing to exclude anyone from my coops. I posted my coop here quite awhile ago and needed to fill my 300 pounds and did, so that means the coop is closed - meaning I had no room for others to join. I run my coops on DGI, the whisk, and then for the first time here as well. I have not done enough business on craftserver to RUN a coop there, but do qualify to participate in one as a buyer.

Here's how Coops work. The host posts a coop with all the important information including a close date and or cutoff amount (in my case 300 pounds). Once the cutoff has been met the coop is closed (no one else can enter), then if she hasn't already she invoices participants, then ships when the product has arrived and is divided.

So what happened is this...I posted my coop on DGI and the Whisk. It took WAY longer than I had taken before to get sufficient participation so I thought I would post here to see if anyone was interested as well. I got the rest taken and closed the coop. I was hoping to do another sooner but a couple things happened:

A coop was posted on craftserver shortly after mine on the other boards which I was able to purchase from and also those who are members of my other boards so it negated me having to run a coop in July.

And also I know that Carrie on the Whisk and Craftserver will run her coop in August on both forums. she runs two coops a year at over 1000 pounds each and has an even better price than I do so I will buy from her again. Saves me work even though I pay just a bit more because of shipping. It's a big deal to seperate out the shea which comes in 25 pound cubes.

I hope to run another coop sometime, but on the interest just generated on HT I do not have enough to merit running another one without going into other forums which already do or will have coops running which would interfere. I highly suggest getting on the above mention groups to participate.

And yes, on craftserver you have to be a member for awhile (I think 60 days???) to participate in coops. The whisk you don't, but the whisk is kinda hard to join - I don't know why that is.

eta - I forgot also - The only way a coop can be put on another board is if the host chooses to do so. So it would have been inappropriate for me to post another hosts coop here. I could have posted a link to the craftserver coop I suppose, but again you would have had to be a member for a bit to participate or even see the coop on the forum.

Bethany


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you Bethany for that info - so it sounds like any one interested in a shea co-op better join onto those boards ASAP, although if we had known the requirements back in May there wouldn't be a time limit issue that'll mean missing yet another co-op buy. From what I can tell of other co-ops that I've par'd in was that the more who get in on it the better for everyone and even more so for the "hostess" so should I find a co-op on another board I shall certainly ask the hostess if the info can be spread.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

am in the process of trying to join the whisk so I can get into the august coops. Anyone else trying? Can't make the 60 day membership requirement for the other one.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

No Joy for me on either list - submitted info and then dead silence for days now. I've just sent out feelers on another list - [email protected] If you want to join this list it is largely for FO co-ops but other things as well. It's a new list set up by Lillian who used to do co-ops and presells herself, now others are running individual co-ops.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I am on that list as well. When I do another coop it will be posted there now too.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Just an FYI if you folks haven't seen it yet. A lady is posting a new shea butter coop on the soaping coop central yahoo group. If you want to get any sort of shea at all I would totally suggest the Agbanga shea. It's awesome! 
Heather


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, that's me (always nice to be referred to as a "lady" instead of crank!lol) posting that so I've come here to spread the word. The price per pound should this take off is $4.70/lb plus shipping the flat rate box way. I'm also going to start another thread so that folks realize it's a new co-op.


----------

